# Largest indoor 3D range



## 24Vford (Dec 13, 2008)

Where is the largest 3D range in the U S?
Looking for some cool indoor 3D ranges to check out this off season.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know if it's the largest but No Limits Archery in Denver has a very nice indoor 3D range.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

That quiver full in Michigan has 60 yds and it looks amazing.....check it out, he has some posts in the Gen section


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

If you live on the East coast it is Foxpro archery. It is in Lewistown, PA and is only open from the start of January to the end of march. You can shoot up to 50 yards.


----------



## scoop mathews (Mar 18, 2010)

A place called full quiver & more in goodells mi.


----------



## 24Vford (Dec 13, 2008)

I will check those out thanks guys. Would like a range with shots out to 50+ yards an something that has elevated shots also.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Route 157 Archery World in Venus, PA. Shoot up to I think 55yds I know it is at least 53yds. 4 classes with 30 targets in each class. Youth(<25yds. ) Hunter(<35yds.) MBR(<45 yds) & MBO.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Theres one in Fort Worth Texas. Forgot what is is called.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

littledog said:


> If you live on the East coast it is Foxpro archery. It is in Lewistown, PA and is only open from the start of January to the end of march. You can shoot up to 50 yards.


While foxpro is nice and roomy I have to say that RT 157 is larger and probably a bit nicer. Both are great ranges though.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

if u were to check out only one full quiver in mi . it is world class


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

so thats what is makin you mi. boys so tough...good facilities to shoot over the winter..


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

*Fort Worth*

The Fort Worth, Tx One is Cinnamon Creek Ranch.

85 Acres Outside (6 3D courses, 100 Yard FITA, Popups, FluFlu shots). Inside is Techno hunt, 56 indoor Lanes (stadium/bleecher seating) and over 400 bows in Stock. 

^^ Thats my second home


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I think Bass & Bucks in Warsaw, In just added a 50 yard indoor range.


----------



## 24Vford (Dec 13, 2008)

CarbonExtreme said:


> The Fort Worth, Tx One is Cinnamon Creek Ranch.
> 
> 85 Acres Outside (6 3D courses, 100 Yard FITA, Popups, FluFlu shots). Inside is Techno hunt, 56 indoor Lanes (stadium/bleecher seating) and over 400 bows in Stock.
> 
> ^^ Thats my second home


I'm really un happy with myself right now I'm in FT Worth working right now an decided to leave me bow at home.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Garceau said:


> That quiver full in Michigan has 60 yds and it looks amazing.....check it out, he has some posts in the Gen section


Checked out the website and I must say it looks nice..


----------



## LINECUTTERS (Mar 20, 2004)

The Club House in Gaston, Indiana 30 targets 47 yards


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I know there was a place in Wisconsin that had the largest indoor range.......They were able to shoot out to 90 m 

http://www.beaverbrookarchery.com/


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

2K6S2K said:


> Theres one in Fort Worth Texas. Forgot what is is called.


http://www.cinnamoncreekranch.com/


----------

